# دعوة بشارة الصوت الحسي للإنجيل الحي - معرفة الله وإدراك مشيئته في حياتنا



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

​ 
أحياناً كثيرة في واقعنا كإنسان، نُريد أن نعرف ما خفي عنا وبخاصة مشيئة الله التي كثيراً ما نقرأ ونتكلم عنها ونكتب، لكننا لا نُدركها أو نعيها وأحياناً كثيرة نحتار فيها، لأننا نتكلم عنها وكأنها شيء مستقل بذاته منفصل عن واقعنا اليومي الذي نعيشه في ضيق الزمان الحاضر بكل مشقاته ومعاناته وكأن الله في كل هذا لا يُبالي، لأنه يُريد أن يتمم مشيئته التي أصبحت عندنا مجهولة، وكأن مشيئة الله شيء يأتي من أعلى لذلك لا يدركه الأدنى، لأننا بدون ان ندري نُسقط على الله حالنا الضعيف ونظنه أنه المتعالي الجالس في سمائه عليه أن يُملي إملاء إرادته التي ينبغي أن تتم ويتلقفها الإنسان صاغراً بلا حول له ولا قوة، لذلك كثيرون يرون – بقصور الرؤيا – أن الله شخص قاسي يعمل لصالح ذاته ولا يعبأ به كإنسان، لأن الإنسان ينظر لله نظرة خيال واسع، يبني فكره في مخيلته عنه ويريد أن تكون هي إلهه الخاص، الذي يحقق له مآربه ويعمل لصالحه في حدود رؤيته الشخصية لصالح نفسه...

والمشكلة هنا أنه لا يدرك أن الله شخص يُقام معه شركة، لأن أحياناً كثيرة نُقيم مع خيالنا شركة ونُسميها شركة مع الله !!! وهذه هي سقطة الإنسان الحقيقية، هو صنع تمثال نحته بخياله الخاص - مثل الطفل - عن الله، لذلك يتوه دائماً في متاهات الأسئلة الكثيرة التي تدور حول أين هو الله من الواقع الذي أعيشه الآن، ويبدأ يتهم الله باتهامات كثيرة، وفيها كلها معذور لأنه يتكلم عن إله خياله الخاص الذي لم يسعفه ولم يقدم له العون !!!

فبكون الإنسان يُريد أن يفهم الله ويعرف ما الحكمة فيما يراه يحدث من حوله، أو ما هي مشيئة الله الحقيقية التي يحتار فيها، وغير قادر على تحديدها بدقة، لأنه يظن – خطأ – أن مشيئة الله هي الحروب وموت الناس وكل ما يحدث من شرور الذي يطلق عليها البعض خطأ أنها بسماح من الله، مع أن الله غير مجرب بالشرور ولا منه الخطية ولا سمح بالقتل ولا غيرها من أي نوع من أنواع الشرّ الذي استفحل بسبب كبرياء الإنسان وطمعه الذي لا ينتهي قط...

عموماً طلب الفهم والمعرفة مشروع وواجب أن يفهم كل واحد طريق الحياة ومشيئة الله لأنها تُعلن في وقتها الحسن، لأننا كلنا نحتاج *أن لا نحيا في الظلام* لأن *الإيمان الحقيقي ليس قفزة في الظلام بلا فهم ولا وعي أو إدراك* لكن كل شيء إلى ميعاد، لأن بكثرة الصلاة والصبر تحت يد الله القوية تبدأ تنكشف مشيئة الله للإنسان وتظهر حكمته الفائقة لتُدرك في القلب بوعي لمن  يرغب أن يحيا في جو الشركة الشخصي الواقعي الحي والمقدس مع الله في النور، وليس مع الله الوهمي الذي اتخيله وأُريده يحقق ما اتمناه في هذا العالم، لأن هنا لا أعرفه كشخص بل اعرفه تمثال في فكري اسقط عليه حاجتي أنا واحلم به برومانسية...
 لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن ندرك ونعي أن الله شخص حي وليس مجرد إله الكتب والمراجع والقواميس وكثرة المعارف، كما يظن البعض [ أقرأ واعرف فتخلص ]، فكلنا عرفنا إله الكتب والمراجع والدراسات القديمة والحديثة، عرفنا إله الأنبياء والرسل والقديسين، ولا زال ينقصنا أن نعرفه إلهي أنا، أعرفه شخص الله الحاضر في زماني أنا وقريب مني في مكاني هُنا، شخص الله الذي اسمع صوته، أرى ملامح وجهه وأعيان نوره الخاص حتى أخرج من محضره وأقول لقد وجدت الله أو بمعنى أدق لقد وجدني الله والتقاني...


 يا إخوتي دعوتي اليوم من جهة خبرة، هي دعوة تعالى وأنظر وعاين بنفسك: لقد وجدنا يسوع !!!
 يا إخوتي أن دعوتي اليوم ليست دعوة معرفة معلومات كتب ولا توجيه للتعمق في دراسة لكي نكتب عن وجدنا يسوع، بل لكي نذهب باشتياق قلوبنا متجهين نحو خالقنا بنداء قلب بإصرار وإلحاح *أرني مجدك*، أشرق بنور وجهك، عرفني نفسك شخص حي حاضر معي، أفتح عيني لأراك وأنظر ملامحك الخاصة لأؤمن بك إيمان حي...

ولا تتخلوا عن الطلبة لا ليلاً ولا نهاراً لأن السعي الحقيقي الجاد هو أن نرى بهاء نور مجد الآب في وجه يسوع على مستوى الخبرة الشخصية، وحينئذٍ فقط سترفع الغمة من النفس وينزاح الستار الذي اخفى عنا حكمة الله فتبنى ثقتنا فيه على رؤية بإعلان، حتى أنه مهما ما حدث لن يتزعزع إيماننا لأننا رأينا وعاينا مجده، فكيف ما يحدث من حولنا يزعزع إيماننا، فأن كان الله معنا على مستوى الواقع الملموس في حياتنا فمن الذي علينا، بل لن نخاف من دينونة ولا موت لأن فينا الحياة، حياة الله التي ابتعلت الموت، لذلك حينما يقترب الموت منا نجد قيامة يسوع انفتحت وابتلعته فينا فنجد انفسنا انتقلنا للحياة وعبرنا على الموت لأنه صار مداس بالسلطان الذي نلناه من الله بالإيمان، وهو سلطان أولاد الله بشهادة الروح نفسه في قلوبنا أننا أولاد أمه مقدسة كهنوت ملوكي، رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله...

فهذا الكلام الذي أكتبه إليكم اليوم هو *بشارة الصوت الحسي للإنجيل الحي*، فكلمة الله صوت حي يُسمع، ولا تصدقوا أن كلمة الله تقرأ وتدرس في حبرها على الورق ومخطوطاتها وترجماتها (بالرغم من أهميه ذلك)، أو في حروفها وألفاظها ومعانيها في الجامعات والمدارس اللاهوتية والكورسات الدفاعية، بل هي صوت حي حسي يتجه نحو آذان قلوبنا ويحتاج أن تكون آذاننا رادار تلتقط صوت الحياة، والقلب يحتاج أن يكون كبيراً يستشعر قوة المحبة المتدفقة منها كنهر جارف يزيل المعوقات ويحفر مجرى من الحب الفائق في النفس حتى يفيض منها بقوة فائقة، حتى أن كل من يراها ويتعرف عليها يقول حقاً الله في هذا المكان، أنه هيكل الله بالحقيقة...

يا إخوتي إنني اليوم *أخاطب شوق قلب كل واحد فيكم*، لأني أرى وأشعر أن كثيرين يتحرك شوقهم بلهفة وتهتز أوتار قلوبهم أمام ما يقرؤونه الآن، لذلك أتوسل إليكم أن تنطرحوا عند قدمي المخلص في مخدع قلبكم لترفعوا صلاة مستديمة عن حاجة شديدة الآن، وتطلبوا معونة القوة العُليا لتستحوذ عليكم بقوتها وترفعكم لعلو المجد الفائق الذي لمحضر الله، فتنفتح عيون أذهان قلبكم على مجده المستتر عنكم زمان هذا مقداره، وان تفتح آذانكم على الصوت الحي لتسري فيكم حياة الله نفسه، أرجوكم اتركوا كتبكم إلى حين، وصخب المناقشات والجدل، بل وصخب الردود وكثرة الخدمات ولو قليلاً، لكي تواجهوا حقيقة خداع المعرفة الوهمية التي نظن كلنا أننا عرفناها عن الله، لأن الله يُعرف شخص حي في وسطنا، نور مشرق في قلوبنا، شمس برّ شفاء النفس:


 [ ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تشرق شمس البرّ والشفاء في اجنحتها ] (ملاخي 4: 2)
 [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
 
لذلك يا إخوتي اعلموا يقيناً أن عصر الوساطة انتهى، فلا يوجد اليوم وسيط بيننا وبين الله ليُصالح بيننا وبينه، فالطريق انفتح على مصراعيه ومهيأ للدخول فيه الآن على أرض الواقع وليس في خيال الفكر الخصب، فارفعوا الوساطة التي بينكم وبين الله، زيلوا وساطة الكتب والناس، وازيحوا الأفكار جانباً واتركوا معلومات افكاركم التي صارت حجاب حاجز المجد الإلهي عنكم ليكون كساء نفوسكم الخاص، اطلبوا شعلة نار روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع لتملك كيانكم حتى تطلبوا بصلاة صادقة مع عذراء النشيد: [ اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ساعدك لأن المحبة قوية كالموت الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب ] (نشيد 8: 6)


 ليغرس الله كلمة الحياة في قلوبكم التي هي وحدها قادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم، لأنكم هياكل مهيأة لله، لأنكم مقر سكناه الخاص، فامسكوا في الحياة واطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد، ادعوه فهو قريب، وآمنوا لكي تفهموا، صدقوا المسيح الحي، وليس مسيح أفكاركم ولا مسيح جدل الناس أو أبحاثهم، بل المسيح الحي الحاضر المنتظر كل واحد فيكم يأتي إليه ليعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي ليُقيم شركة معه واقعية وحقيقية في النور البهي المُشرق آمين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


			لكي نذهب باشتياق قلوبنا متجهين نحو خالقنا بنداء قلب بإصرار وإلحاح أرني مجدك، أشرق بنور وجهك، عرفني نفسك شخص حي حاضر معي، أفتح عيني لأراك وأنظر ملامحك الخاصة لأؤمن بك إيمان حي...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الجملة دي لمستني اووووووي
فعلا لازم نروح لربنا باشتياق قلوبنا 
و نطلبه و نقوله احنا عايزينك جوانا و عايزينك تملانا 

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع و انا استفدت منه جدا جدا
اشكرا استاذي موضوع يستاهل اكثر من تقييم

ربنا يباركك استاذي و يعوض تعب محبتك 
و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يمنحنا كلنا مجده مشرقاً على قلوبنا بنوره الفائق
زارعاً فينا كلمته المخلصة آمين
​


----------



## tony2005 (26 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب في كنيسة الله
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

بجد كلام واقعى جدا 
احنا بنكلم ربنا من خلال صلاتنا وربنا بيكلمنا 
من خلال الكتاب المقدس 
لكن فى ناس بتتكلم وبس ومش عايزه تسمع 
يعنى مش عايزه تفتح قلبها علشان تفسر كلام ربنا صح 
ودى اللى بتعمل لها اله من صنع خيالها 
ربنا يفتح قلوبنا ونقول بحق تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن دائما مميز


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

وهبنا الله الحي انفتاح القلب والذهن لنستوعب غنى مجد أسراره الإلهية
للنال منه نعمة وقوة في الإنسان الباطن آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
الرب يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (26 أغسطس 2013)

الرب يسكن في من خلال المناولة

هذه حقيقة وحق..

ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي ايمن.

.


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2013)

رائع كالعادة 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور 
الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارككم كلكم معاً يا أحباء يسوع، هيكله الكريم المقدس في الحق آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع رائع يا استاذى كعادة مواضيعك 
كلها مهمة وبتفدنا كتير 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يشبعك من دسم نعمته الحلو
​


----------



## *koki* (26 أغسطس 2013)

> ونظنه ... أن الله شخص قاسي يعمل لصالح ذاته ولا يعبأ به كإنسان



ده بيزعلنى جدا لان ربنا طيب جدا و بيحبنا كلنا

موضوع مفيد جدا
شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا كل نعمة فاتحاً بصيرتنا لنعرفه حق المعرفة
وليكن الرب معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​
> لذلك يا إخوتي اعلموا يقيناً أن عصر الوساطة انتهى، فلا يوجد اليوم وسيط بيننا وبين الله ليُصالح بيننا وبينه،
> 
> فالطريق انفتح على مصراعيه ومهيأ للدخول فيه الآن على أرض الواقع وليس في خيال الفكر الخصب،
> ...



*سلمت يمينك أستاذي الحبيب
صدقت بالحق قولاً بأن عصر الوساطة أنتهي فعلاً
و بالرغم من أننا نحـن الذين أخطأنـا فـي حـق الله بدايةً
لكن بالـمسيح الـذي حل بيننا بالجـسد المُصالـح للإنـسان
الخاطـىء تـمت المصالحـة  بالصلـيب بل المصالـحة أيـضا
لاتزال مُستـمرة  فـي عمـله بالـروح الـقدس فـي حياتنـا .


خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
*


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يسعدك بغنى مجد حضوره الخاص كل حين آمين​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (27 أغسطس 2013)

ليغرس الله كلمة الحياة في قلوبكم التي هي وحدها قادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم، لأنكم هياكل مهيأة لله، 
*لن ندرك أو نتعرف على قوة الله أذ لم تعمل فينا ( الروح القدس ) *
*قال أوغسطينوس: «يا الله أنت خلقتنا لذاتك ولا يمكن أن تستريح نفوسنا إلا فيك»...*
*لهذا كله يظهر عجز العقل الإنساني عن إدراك حقيقة الله.. ومن هنا يتحتم على الإنسان*
* أن يقر بعجزه، وأن يطلب من الله بتواضع تام أن يأخذ بيده ويهديه إلى معرفته.*
*أدرك «موسى» النبي عجزه عن معرفة الله المعرفة الحقيقية... مع أنه سمع صوته تبارك اسمه... ولبى دعوته.. لذلك رفع إليه صلاته: *
*«ٱلآنَ إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى أَعْرِفَكَ» (خروج ٣٣: ١٣). *
*فبدون هداية الله يظل الإنسان في تخبطه... ويصنع لنفسه آلهة بحسب تصوره.. ويضل ضلالاً بعيداً.*
*لهذا قال الله تبارك اسمه:*
*«لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ ٱلْحَكِيمُ بِحِكْمَتِهِ، وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ ٱلْجَبَّارُ بِجَبَرُوتِهِ، وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ ٱلْغَنِيُّ بِغِنَاهُ. بَلْ بِهٰذَا لِيَفْتَخِرَنَّ ٱلْمُفْتَخِرُ:*
* بِأَنَّهُ يَفْهَمُ وَيَعْرِفُنِي أَنِّي أَنَا ٱلرَّبُّ ٱلصَّانِعُ رَحْمَةً وَقَضَاءً وَعَدْلاً فِي ٱلأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي بِهٰذِهِ أُسَرُّ يَقُولُ ٱلرَّبّ» (إرميا ٩: ٢٣ و٢٤). *
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب تسعدني كثيراً في أختياراتك لمواضيعك  الروحية الدسمة*
*ربنا يباركك لأنك متميز دائماً*
*لنعظم رب القيامة والحياة يسوع المسيح، شاكرين له لأجل قيامتنا وخلاصنا، *
*وسائلين قيامة كل المؤمنين وثباتهم ، لأنك يارب أنت هو قاهر الموت*
*ومعطي الحياة الجديدة، ولنطلب إليه أن *
*يسند إيماننا الضعيف ويعيننا، ويفوز على الموت الروحي في قلوبنا.*
*تحياتي لك أخي الحبيب وصلاتنا لن تتوقف لمجده هو*
*ولخلاص الإنسان... آمين*​


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (27 أغسطس 2013)

امنوا بالمسيح الحى و ليس مسيح الكتب و المراجع هذه مشكلتى ايمان فكرى و ليس ايمان روحى


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

وهبنا الله يا إخوتي أن نؤمن بمسيح القيامة والحياة
في لقاءه المحبب للنفس لندخل في سرّ قيامته بالنعمة التي يلبسنا إياها
وأشكرك كتير أخي الكرمة لأجل كلماتك المملحة بملح النعمة الحلو في وعي عمل الله
أخي الحبيب أحمد صلي واطلب لقاء الله بقلبك ليلاقيك في سرّ محبته
لكي تعرفه شخص حي وحضور مُحيي لتمتلئ منه
ويفيض في داخلك سلام لتعرفه وتعرف قيامته
كخبرة في حياتك الشخصية 
كن معافي مع كل طالبي
اسمه القدوس
آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2013)

*رائع جدا كالعاده
الرب يبارككم
أخى الغالى*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يسعدك بتذوق غنى انسكاب النعمة في محضره الخاص آمين
​


----------

